# Solution to Possible Problem



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Chef Isaac, I think it is a good idea. I am thinking about shipping some honey out to family in other states and was wondering how you packaged your jars for shippment?

I use mason jars , I thought about bubble wrap or foam peanuts but need to learn from someone that's already shipping.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

King:

I would recomend doing it in plastic. It wil lcut down shipping and prevent breakage. But if I can not persaude you and you stil go with glass, thats cool. Screw the lids on tight, run a strand of tape around the bottle, wrap in bubble wrap and use peanuts. Pray that the people at UPS or USPS are havign a good day and actually care.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

So, cost for sending out a set of three samples:

Plastic 2 oz containers with lid: .12
Honey: 1 oz of honey x 3- 3 oz @ .11 an ounce= .33

Total cost= $.45 per three samples. 

If you charge a $5 flat fee with includes shipping, I think you might wine up with like a $3 profit or something like that.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Chef:

Your price sounds reasonable, your time and labor isn’t free.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*chef your fishing*

Great Idea chef. I would make up a sampler pack and offer it on your new web site at an affordable price. To help get them to buy again You might consider offering a small discount on there next purchase. When they buy the sampler pack. After all you cant catch fish if you dont set the hook after the bite


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Riv:

Good idea about the discount however I told myself when I got into this that I am not offering discounts to sell which the exception of bulk pricing. I do like, however the idea of offering samplers like that plus the profit margin is not too shaby on it too. I will email you a picture of my idea soon. Check out my post on tailgater and let me know what you think.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with the discounts when they are buying honey out right. I dont offer discounts unless they buy in bulk. But I think it would be nice tool to get them to buy the sampler and become a return customer. It would not have to be a big discount. Just enough to nudge them into trying it lets set back and see what others think


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't sell my honey (not enough volume) but I think the idea of samples is good. Kind of like how you can buy "samples" of different size/type honey jars from some places.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like chef sells pure raw honey, if it’s like mine after they taste it the hook will be set. The honey speaks for itself and people know it.
Only being 100 miles from Chicago we get a lot of people that come up to enjoy the country and pick fresh blueberries Berrien county where we live is noted for abundant fruit and vegetables .
I get a kick out of the reaction of people when they taste a sample of raw honey for the first time. Most of the time the only question is what kind of honey is this and where dose it come form. I will tell them and just point to the dozen hives two hundred yards from the berry patch. Then the selling is on.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

mmm, got an idea... maybe I should add in one portion of store bought honey so they can compare. 

any thoughts?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I myself wouldnt do that. I like to keep my honey has far away from store honey has possible. Most everyone knows what store bought honey tastes like. A person buying honey and paying shipping is doing so to avoid the store honey.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

true true


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't sell different varieties of honey, but I still include sample jars on my sales table. Some people don't want a full 1/2 lb or lb, and my little 3oz round glass jars are just the right size to try or as a gift. At $2 a jar it's a very good profit margin, and an inexpensive gift that looks nice and tastes great. Your on the right track Chef


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

what is your cost on a jar? i see your profit margin maybe being a buck.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Chef Isaac,
You mention a 2 oz plastic container... What kind of container did you get?

For commercial accounts requesting samples, we give them our standard 8 oz bottle. I have yet to hand out samples to individuals. It's times like these that would be so nice to have a honey straw machine! or a machine that makes packages like for ketchup!


----------

